# معلومات غريبه وصور عجيبه عن الصندوق الأسود



## محمد زرقة (4 فبراير 2007)

*معلومات غريبه وصور عجيبه عن *
*الصندوق الأسود*​

لقـد تطورت وسائل النقل والاتصال في العصر الحديث واستطاع الانسان ان يبتكر اجهزة تعطي معلومات دقيقة لما يجري من حوله .. 

يعتقد الكثير من الناس ان لون الصندوق هو اللون الاسود وهذا خطا فلونه هو اللون البرتقالي وسمي باللون الاسود بسبب الكوارث الجوية وحوادث تحطم الطائرات .. 

لنتعرف على الصندوق الاسود وكيف يعمل ?? 

منذ الستينات بدا الانسان يفكر في جهاز يستطيع تحمل الانفجارات وتحطم الطائرات والنيران وتحمل المكوث في المحيطات وتحمل السقوط من عشرات الكيلو مترات بل الآلالف :​





​
كما نلاحظ في الرسم ان هناك صندوقان وليس صندوق واحد يقبعان في مؤخرة الطارة يسجلان ما يحدث للطائرة طول فترة سفرها !! 

اما الصندوق الاسود الاول : فوظيفته حفظ البيانات الرقمية والقيم الفيزيائية ( الوقت , السرعة , الاتجاه .. ) .
واما الصندوق الاسود الثاني : فوظيفته تسجيل الاصوات ( مشاحنات , استنجاد , حوارات .. ) 





​
لنرى جهاز التسجيل العجيب كيف يتم التسجيل ؟ 

التسجيل الرقمي الحديث يستطيع تسجيل المعلومات الرقمية لساعات طويلة 





​
الصندوق الاسود محاط بجدار سميك من سبائك معدنية تستطيع تحمل الارتطامات القوية والتحطم والانفجارات وقد تم اجراء تجربة باطلاق قذيفة على الصندوق بقوة 3400 نيوتن 





​
وكذلك باسقاط ثقل معدني يزن 230 كغ فوقه من ارتفاع 3.5 متر : 





​
وكذالك بتطبيق ضغط يوازي الضغط الحاصل تحت المحيطات : ​




​
وذلك بغمس الصندوق الاسود لمدة 24 ساعة داخل حوض مملوء بمياه بحرية : 





​
وعليه ان يخضع لاختبار تحمل الحرارة العالية حوالي 1100 درجة مئوية :






​


ولكن السؤال المهم :






كيف يستطيع الخبراء اكتشاف مكان الصندوق الاسود بعد تحطم الطائرة وسقوطها من الالاف الكيلومترات ؟؟



​







فسبحان الله .. علم الانسان مالم يعلم .. ​ن

منقوووووووووووووووووووول​


----------



## gabr (28 مارس 2007)

good topic thank you


----------



## hammhamm44 (28 مارس 2007)

thanks 4 u information


----------



## اللورد900 (29 مارس 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## م المصري (1 أبريل 2007)

يمكن متابعه ,,,, معلومات اخري عن الصندوق الاسود علي هذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=389109#post389109

و شكرا جزيلا ,,,,, للزميل محمد رزقه علي هذه المعلومات الجميله و المفيده 

تحياتي


----------



## hamada86 (25 أبريل 2007)

شكرا أوى عالموضوع


----------



## حمووود (25 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك والله كلها معلومات جديدة


احلى تحية الك


----------



## اكرم تويج (26 أبريل 2007)

الله يطول بعمرك على المجهود


----------



## م المصري (18 مايو 2007)




----------



## a7med4u (10 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## laklok10 (15 يونيو 2007)

مشكوررر يأخي


----------



## laklok10 (15 يونيو 2007)

ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## التواتي (15 يونيو 2007)

thanks alot Mr. Mohummed


----------

